# Crypt Kickin' Jamz



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hear is some suggested music for those of you who like a little hip hop and funk in your Halloween mix:
Whodini - Haunted house of rock
Whodini - Freaks come out at night
DJ Jazzy Jeff and Fresh Prince - Nightmare of my street
Ghetto Boys - Chucky & My Mind is playing tricks on me
Public Enemy - Welcome to the terrordome
Insane Clown Posse - House of horrors
Cypress Hill - Insane in the membrane & How could I just Kill a man
Prince - Bat Dance
Tone Loc - Wild Thing

And for some other rock favorites:
No Doubt - Spiderweb
Dave Matthews Band - Halloween
Drop Kick Murphy's - Halloween
Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with butterfly wings ( World is a vampire)
Sublime - Santeria
Talking Heads - Psychkiller
Police - Spirits in the material world
Queen - Another one bites the dust


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great list Chris! Thanks.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

gotta love that fresh prince song.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I normally despise rap, but ICP has some great Halloween songs. I love the Boogieman song, Pumpkin Carver and Every Halloween. 

Hey DJChrisB, are you going to bring some of your music with you to the MA Make and Take?


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

last year when i went to party city's before halloween clearance sale i found this for $5 bucks---pretty awesome.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Haunted Acres Manor, check out your web site. There is a picture missing on the home page. 
If you need another voice over this year please visit my web site. One of the samples that I use on my site is a commercial I made for you last year.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Just thought of 2 more songs for your list, how about...
The Police-Murder by Numbers
Blue Oyster Cult-Dont Fear the Reaper


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I forgot about BOC. Here are a few more: 
Gallows Pole - Led Zep
Man eater - Halll and Oats
Devil Woman - Cliff Richard
I'm your boogie man - KC & the Sunshine band
Bad Moon rising - CCR


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

djchrisb said:


> Hear is some suggested music for those of you who like a little hip hop and funk in your Halloween mix:
> Whodini - Haunted house of rock
> Whodini - Freaks come out at night
> DJ Jazzy Jeff and Fresh Prince - Nightmare of my street
> ...


Aaaarrrrggghhh... Can't believe I did not remember Prince/Bat Dance.

~ Robotparts


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

How Bout' "Dead Man's Party" by Oingo Boingo --Very 80's but still good stuff!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I didn't even think that I had to list that one because it is such a classic.


----------

